# Top gear !



## matt71 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just finished watching the xmas special and was wondering what other people's opinion is with regard to the number plate situation!

the bbc says it was not deliberate ( see link below ) but after watching the program I am not so sure? Don't understand why did they just take the thing off?

http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2014/10/10/top-gear-in-argentina-what-really-happened/


----------



## Chisteve (Dec 28, 2014)

Deliberate 

Great show and scenery 

Looks like they underestimated feeling in Argentina + incited mob - although this all happened some months ago


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2014)

I am sure they said the car was from 1994. Why does it then have a 1990 plate, which doesn't exactly look like a personalised one.:mmm: I have a feeling someone might have noticed the plate in the UK, where the car came from. Just looking for trouble for me, and seems they got their wish.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2014)

Because they're a bunch of oafish twits?


----------



## matt71 (Dec 28, 2014)

If it was a joke they need to be sacked


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 28, 2014)

Anything that annoys the Argies is OK with me

(i have not watched to programe as yet, but remember the furore a few months back)


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Dec 28, 2014)

They knew exactly what they were doing. Whilst not being the "crime of the century" I still felt it was somewhat insensitive.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 28, 2014)

it's a modern last of the summer wine!


----------



## mchacker (Dec 28, 2014)

A number plate which (like most "cherished" plates) doesn't actually spell anything somehow spells something to a community in a foreign country, then becomes news after a bit of handbags kicks off? Sounds to me like the Top Gear production team took an unfortunate situation and marketed it to pump the viewing numbers up, bravo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2014)

mchacker said:



			A number plate which (like most "cherished" plates) doesn't actually spell anything somehow spells something to a community in a foreign country, then becomes news after a bit of handbags kicks off? Sounds to me like the Top Gear production team took an unfortunate situation and marketed it to pump the viewing numbers up, bravo.
		
Click to expand...

Top Gear use to be one of my favourite shows. 
Can't stand it now,too scripted & Clarkson & his 2 minions are just annoying.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 29, 2014)

Was interesting how/why the front plate went missing half way thru the show.

I like Top Gear, not really into cars but I enjoy their childish oafish ability to annoy most folk.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2014)

Normally they do a little to bit to get a reaction (annoying the locals in Alabama was one I can recall)  I think they underestimated how much reaction they got this time. The mob throwing stones etc must have been scary as to drive through even though the 3 main stars wasn't in that convoy.


Stunning place though.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Top Gear use to be one of my favourite shows. 
Can't stand it now,too scripted & Clarkson & his 2 minions are just annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 29, 2014)

not as funny as previous specials. Probably overshadowed by knowing how it ended.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Normally they do a little to bit to get a reaction (annoying the locals in Alabama was one I can recall)  I think they underestimated how much reaction they got this time. The mob throwing stones etc must have been scary as to drive through even though the 3 main stars wasn't in that convoy.


Stunning place though.
		
Click to expand...

i agree and the scenery was amazing, looks a beautiful pRt of the world


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 29, 2014)

The plate was kosher, car was not re-registered. I don't see why it would cause offence to the Argentinians as they don't recognise the name 'Falklands'...
However, the press got hold of it and with the modern world's communication got over to Argentina pretty swiftly. This then fanned the flames of a very unhappy and non-UK friendly part of Argentina. Argentina on the whole is a very friendly place, apart from the Southern part who bear grudges even better than us Brits! I had a hire car in Germany that had the numbers 3945 on it...however no one made a comment!

To those that have said it's all the same etc. just turn off, there are a few other channels out there full of other mindless drivel. 

CK


----------



## Ethan (Dec 29, 2014)

Very heard to believe it was a coincidence. I think TG expected to have a quiet joke and perhaps a bit of a kerfuffle but dramatically underestimated the response. 

TG is a funny one. On the one hand, some of the events are well conceived, in very interesting locations and invariably beautifully photographed and scored, but on the other hand you have this public school, Hackett-wearing type of pseudo-blokish idiocy that permeates it. And the gaffes are coming so fast now, that you wonder if there is an end of term who gives a [redacted] feeling from the 3 presenters.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've read the letter from the producer in the link above and I believe it is a genuine oversight. Top Gear do horse around and poke fun but I don't believe for one minute they would try to incite any ill feeling over something in which lots of troops from both sides died.

An unfortunate incident which got blown out of all proportion.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2014)

Haven't watched it yet, will be watching the first part in a mo. However, i still like Top Gear. Ok, it hasnt been of good as late and they do seem to be forcing things a tad / running out of ideas but its still a decent watch and they have gone to some places which you wouldnt necessarily see on tv. Okay, its not the ideal way to see parts of Burma, India, Vietnam etc but i still find it all entertaining. I'm not a car fan but enjoy the races / challenges, particularly when they have done the pan-European ones. 

As for the number plate, wasnt there a controversy involving the Argentine Hockey captain and the Falklands leading up to the 2012 Olympics?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 29, 2014)

Loved every minute of it. Top TV:thup::cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Very heard to believe it was a coincidence. I think TG expected to have a quiet joke and perhaps a bit of a kerfuffle but dramatically underestimated the response.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ This.

I like Top Gear. 
Clarkson comes out with some classics, and makes me laugh out loud sometimes.
James May is quality. I love watching and listening to the guy.
Richard Hammond? Can't stand the knob. Simpering, squealing excuse for a man.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 29, 2014)

In all honesty I think the bash on the head after the car crash has changed Richard Hammond ! He was ok until then !

he has now turned into one annoying unfunny childish character


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2014)

matt71 said:



			In all honesty I think the bash on the head after the car crash has changed Richard Hammond ! He was ok until then !

he has now turned into one annoying unfunny childish character
		
Click to expand...

I think he always was!

Seems to have been an incredibly 'manufactured program'. The (over-)reaction was probably more than they figured, but possibly almost deserved!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2014)

Watched the first episode. It was ok, not as funny as previous adventures but still watchable. Will probably watch the second half tomorrow.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first episode. It was ok, not as funny as previous adventures but still watchable. Will probably watch the second half tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

2nd half is a lot better. It's nowhere near as funny as some of the other specials they have done


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 30, 2014)

Did the show explain how the trio got out? It only seemed to show the 31 support crew taking pelters on the run to the border while the three BNP members cowered in a room.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			Did the show explain how the trio got out? It only seemed to show the 31 support crew taking pelters on the run to the border while the three BNP members cowered in a room.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that too. probably airlifted


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2014)

Watched the second half earlier. Wow, what a conclusion! Properly nasty. Will be interesting to see how the next great adventure goes. 

On a separate note, what a stunning place Patagonia is! And southern Chile as well.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 31, 2014)

Watched it all...and I am in the camp of the plate not even being a second thought. Reading the blog from the Top Gear website, and also various information on Twitter, i can't see it being a joke.
There are screenshots on Twitter of people having run full HPI checks on the Porsche, and the plate having been on there since 2001. Before that, it had a private registration.

For those that asked about the front plate disappearing....did you not notice during the filming how it was hanging on at one point whilst they were driving through the various 'off-road' scenes? It probably ripped off somewhere and is laying in the countryside of Argentina or Chile!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 31, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			There are screenshots on Twitter of people having run full HPI checks on the Porsche, and the plate having been on there since 2001.
		
Click to expand...

So a "researcher" from the programme couldn't have found that out prior to the show and purchased the car purely for effect???
I personally think it was a "joke" that went a little bit too far.


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 31, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I wondered that too. probably airlifted
		
Click to expand...

No doubt with armed private security. Where as the guys that actually put in the grunt have to do a runner and get bricked on the way.


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2014)

They sneaked off to the airport and flew out. They seemed to think that the mob was just after them personally, not the crew. Not sure that would make any difference seeing as the mob wouldn't have known that, and would assume they would be in their cars.

James May did say that was all he felt guilty about.:mmm: Not exactly Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 1, 2015)

matt71 said:



			If it was a joke they need to be sacked
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, relax if you don't like it or find it offensive don't watch it.

Everyone now days seems to go about looking for things to be upset about or find offensive. It was a TV show it was funny get over it move on.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 2, 2015)

ive no doubt it was deliberate and they made a big mistake. BUT for me the best bit or touching bit was when Jeremey was telling us about his dad dying.


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Of course it was a setup, its what they do.

Not a great fan of the program but did watch it as the daughter likes it. Got to say, out of all the "specials" they have done, this one was by far the worst one.

Time to put the show to bed now.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 2, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Top Gear use to be one of my favourite shows. 
Can't stand it now,too scripted & Clarkson & his 2 minions are just annoying.
		
Click to expand...

^
This.
I grew out of this sort of "humour" in about the 4th year. At some point the show shifted from being a somewhat lighthearted but still informative show about motoring and cars.....to being all about the presenters trying to outdo each other with their schoolboy antics. Shame.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did nobody read the link in the OP? Do you seriously think it was a setup and the producer has written an open letter telling blatant lies?


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Did nobody read the link in the OP? Do you seriously think it was a setup and the producer has written an open letter telling blatant lies?
		
Click to expand...

Thats what i was thinking, with such strong denials coming from TG its hard to think that they would tell a load of BS after the fact.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 2, 2015)

Most people would have passed that plate a thousand times and without serious press/media cover which alerted the Argies would never have connected the plate to the Falklands.

It was a cockup by the Beeb. If the plate had such obviouse significance some para/commando/hat would have purchased it by now.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2015)

bigslice said:



			ive no doubt it was deliberate and they made a big mistake. *BUT for me the best bit or touching bit was when Jeremey was telling us about his dad dying.*

Click to expand...

Yeah, i thought that was a sobering moment.


----------



## hangover (Jan 3, 2015)

I find it hard to believe people can be upset by a registration plate.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 3, 2015)

Watched part 2 last night and thought the ending could of been better.
Was some obvious manufactured tasks, but the scenary was fantastic but given the local feeling I think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 25, 2015)

The lads are in St Petersburg this evening doing a revamp of their bike/car/boat/public transport race across London from a few years ago. Should be interesting!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2015)

I love The Stig character when they do these challenges. Silly but funny.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 25, 2015)

They are all wearing little Chilean flags on their lapels after the issues in Argentina!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ouch that's got to hurt falling off the bike on the tram lines!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2015)

Tongo said:



			They are all wearing little Chilean flags on their lapels after the issues in Argentina!
		
Click to expand...

Nice touch. 

Equal ouch on the bike fall.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice apology too about the Condor having the biggest wing span. Top TV and very funny as always.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2015)

Quite right about the speed camera/money churners on the "news".

 We do have them in Kent  and it's obvious that someone in a control room sets the the variable speed simply to catch as many people ask they possibly can. You'd pass one gantry and it'd be 70 mph and the next 40, the next 60 and then 40 when there's hardly any traffic on the road!


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought the new series got off to a good start and am looking forward to the rest.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 26, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Quite right about the speed camera/money churners on the "news".

 We do have them in Kent  and it's obvious that someone in a control room sets the the variable speed simply to catch as many people ask they possibly can. You'd pass one gantry and it'd be 70 mph and the next 40, the next 60 and then 40 when there's hardly any traffic on the road!
		
Click to expand...

saw an article on these last week the one in Kent netted over 700 speeders inside a month that's a pretty hefty revenue stream and so successful being rolled out on all smart motorway stretches M42 M1 M62 M25 M60 etc


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Quite right about the speed camera/money churners on the "news".

 We do have them in Kent  and it's obvious that someone in a control room sets the the variable speed simply to catch as many people ask they possibly can. You'd pass one gantry and it'd be 70 mph and the next 40, the next 60 and then 40 when there's hardly any traffic on the road!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there has to be a legitimate reason to implement a change in speed limit, even on variable limit stretches.... Maybe there was, maybe there wasn't..possibly grounds for an appeal or an email to Watchdog...

Loved the final scene of the Russia trip - the Stig banging his head on the railings with a 911 in tantalising view...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure there has to be a legitimate reason to implement a change in speed limit, even on variable limit stretches.... Maybe there was, maybe there wasn't....
		
Click to expand...

I travel it often enough and there appears no sense to the way speed is controlled, fast to slow to fast and slow again,  between gantry's that are much closer together than the ones around the Leatherhead area on the M25. Sorry Imurg, but it just smacks of profit! These still are being used outside of the rush hour when the road has always run pretty freely, the main problem is the literally thousands of lorries a day pouring in from the continent which should pay a toll as our lorries do on the continent!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2015)

http://sniffpetrol.com/2015/01/23/forum-gets-top-gear-discussion-thread-done/#.VMop-WisWEs


----------

